# Freshwater Aquariums > Plants and Planted Tanks >  20 high tank

## Ariavin

Hey guys. New here with my first planted tank.

Day 1. Just got my tank wet after a ton of research.

20 gallon high tank, flu Cal 206, hydor in-line heater and in line atomizer. 20oz co2 tank with regulator. 

Osmocote capped with Caribsea flora max and black sand.

Some off brand led from amazon.

Plants are Eleocharis acicularis, Cryptocoryne undulata, Cryptocoryne flamingo, Pogostemon erectus, Rotala rotundifolia Hygrophilia difformis, Java ferns windelov and Malaysian red, Bucephalandra green and mini brownie ghost.













Now to decide on livestock once its cycled.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Gary R* (29-01-2018)

----------


## Gary R

Hi Ariavin, and welcome to fish-keeping.com

What a nice tank you have there and thanks for posting the pictures, it just goes to show what you can do with a empty glass box  :Smile: 

please let us know on what fish you do go for ..... and i think this will end up as a nice little show peace, well done. 

Regards Gary

----------


## Ariavin

Thank you. Im just waiting for it to cycle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lost

Welcome to fish keeping that is one nice looking tank

----------

*Ariavin* (07-02-2018)

----------


## Ariavin

Thank you. Not sure what Im stocking yet. Any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lost

I would say if it were mine small and colourful my son has a 5 foot tropical and he has some monsters in that  :lol:  but he has the room everyone has there own ideas .A species only tank or community tank

----------


## christalynn

Can I join into the discussion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ariavin

> Can I join into the discussion 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

